# People are fed up with work.



## Amity Island (Feb 11, 2022)

An interesting read about people who don't feel that work is the way to live.



			https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20220126-the-rise-of-the-anti-work-movement?utm_source=pocket-newtab-global-en-GB


----------



## trophywench (Feb 11, 2022)

Well - that proves the work they are required to do does not hold enough interest and/or is not complex enough for the person doing it, then.  

There's no point in anyone doing any work for a company that does not appreciate its employees, for starters.  Let's jump on 'Partygate' shall we?  On reflection, I'm coming round to remembering how very much I enjoyed one job I did and that was largely down to the attitude of management,  At my first interview, towards the close I asked what the office hours were - do you open 9 to 5, or 5.30 or what?  To which the MD responded with a grin, Well you'll be expected to still be here at midnight, like everyone else!  So I laughed and said 'I didn't ask you that Roger - I asked you what your business hours are!'  And that was that - their ethos was to work hard and play hard.  So - we did.  Oh - and they had a better pension scheme than most.  And paid more anyway ......  Oh and after the Annual Report was presented to the AGM, members of the Board spent a week or so spending a day at each branch, the afternoon taken up with presenting the results and plans to the staff - so they hired a large and pleasant room at the Chamber of Commerce to do that.   Could ask anything you wanted, same as you could local management.  Followed by tea & biccies.  Very visible and open management.

It's blue collar, OK, but just because you're employed to clean the bogs in a factory should not mean the chairman of the board cannot say Hello! to you or that he shouldn't know your name.  I reckon if you treat your staff well, they actually work harder .......


----------



## travellor (Feb 11, 2022)

I decided I wanted to retire the day I started work.


----------



## Ivostas66 (Feb 11, 2022)

Benny G said:


> Modern life is very easy, some might argue too easy: and that never ends well


Really?? I have a significant rise in self harming/ suicidal students. Most of my colleagues are completely burnt out and have had enough. Not sure what easy looks like for you, but I would argue modern life is anything but easy!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 11, 2022)

travellor said:


> I decided I wanted to retire the day I started work.


Well yeah - but the first challenge is having a long enough life to get to that point!  Not being a 'glass half empty person' I have never considered the fact that I was born having a fatal outcome, to be particularly restrictive, myself!


----------



## Drummer (Feb 11, 2022)

Since leaving home I have found that my abilities in the fields of crafting and music are things people will pay for and I enjoy doing. It enabled me to own a small yacht, a motor bike a house etc, and to clothe the family even when my husband was out of work.
I might have to try harder to get some commissions in order to counteract the sudden upturn in our bills, but having been turning them down for a while it seems that there are still opportunities to remain solvent.


----------



## travellor (Feb 11, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Well yeah - but the first challenge is having a long enough life to get to that point!  Not being a 'glass half empty person' I have never considered the fact that I was born having a fatal outcome, to be particularly restrictive, myself!



Work just took up too much time, I considered that restrictive enough.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 11, 2022)

@Ivostas66 - you quite obviously see it from a different viewpoint to Benny.

I was VERY taken by the fact that the school the Cambridge's children attend does not allow pupils to have 'best' friends.  I also applaud the published ethos of the school our niece worked at where the emphasis is on being kind to all and absolutely no favouritism or bias.

Why on earth is there no joy to be found in the children you are in contact with('s), lives?  Why do they never have anything to look forward to?  How has that happened?


----------



## AnnSebastian (Feb 11, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> An interesting read about people who don't feel that work is the way to live.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20220126-the-rise-of-the-anti-work-movement?utm_source=pocket-newtab-global-en-GB



I’m not really a socialist or anything similar - but - IMHO there is a distinction between ‘work’ in the context of hard core ‘capitalism’ as in your job defines your value  - and ‘contributing’ equally to society. There are many other ways to contribute - parenting - caring for someone who needs care - volunteering to support NGOs that contribute  just as much to support people who need it. 

Unfortunately, todays society only counts formal employment as a contribution to the ‘greater good’.


----------



## AnnSebastian (Feb 11, 2022)

AnnSebastian said:


> I’m not really a socialist or anything similar - but - IMHO there is a distinction between ‘work’ in the context of hard core ‘capitalism’ as in your job defines your value  - and ‘contributing’ equally to society. There are many other ways to contribute - parenting - caring for someone who needs care - volunteering to support NGOs that contribute  just as much to support people who need it.
> 
> Unfortunately, todays society only counts formal employment as a contribution to the ‘greater good’.



@


----------



## AnnSebastian (Feb 11, 2022)

AnnSebastian said:


> @


@Benny G 
Twenty years ago - someone close to me was diagnosed with an ‘enduring mental health’ condition. 

It totally changed my understanding of the world. I’ve struggled to support him with it ever since.  

Respect! To anyone who has been ‘sectioned’ and survived.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 11, 2022)

Can honestly say was never happy in any job, it was means to a end that's all. Like traveller says above it just took up to much time & got in way of enjoying life more.


----------



## AnnSebastian (Feb 11, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Can honestly say was never happy in any job, it was means to a end that's all. Like traveller says above it just took up to much time & got in way of enjoying life more.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 11, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> I once asked a guy, "do you ever get one of those days at work where you just can't be ar**d?"
> he replied "every day! ...every day"



Have we met before?


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 12, 2022)

I’ve always enjoyed the job I’ve been in, even as a student, first of all in factories electroplating, then wood machining, and then outdoors building deer fences in Galloway. It’s easier having a vocational qualification, of course, but I’ve still enjoyed being a doctor both in hospital and as a GP. I quit clinical medicine because GP was no longer intellectually challenging, so spent the rest of my working life learning about the causation of diseases and assessing entitlement to a War Pension if it was caused by service. That also freed me up to become a magistrate, which was fascinating and enjoyable. The Civil Service didn’t mind me taking days off to do JP duty, all part of public service. I still did that after I had to take medical retirement, at least until we went off to the Isle of Mull to live in civilisation. Returning to England, with its shabby NHS and fascist government, I could still have been a JP — retirement age is 70, though that is only theoretical. No court where I sat was wheelchair accessible for magistrates.


----------



## Andy777 (Feb 21, 2022)

Me too, Mike. I've always loved the job I was doing. For decades I held a clean sickness record (hard to believe now, I know ) I spent 43+ years with the same company and when I reached retirement age at 60, I opted to continue on an annual contract. I managed only to reach age 63 before having a fall and permanently needing walking sticks but the happy memories live on. It's good to be able to look back and say 'I did it my way'. It's good to read the comments of those who enjoyed their work.
wishing you a long and very happy retirement.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 21, 2022)

I absolutely loved the job I did as a biosciences technician and demonstrator in education and worked beyond 65 but a new manager who was a bully made my life a misery for the last 2 years so I was relieved when I decided to retire but it took a lot of adjustment. I knew I was destined for that career as my favourite 'game' as a kid was making  'mixtures'.
I always believe in the statement that if you enjoy your job you never work a day in your life.


----------

